# Buy and sell online website



## ecampero (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of a handy online second hand buy and sell website that is popular in Mexico? Thanks!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ecampero said:


> Does anyone know of a handy online second hand buy and sell website that is popular in Mexico? Thanks!


Try 
Segundamano, olx, mercadolibre


----------



## ecampero (May 7, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

And one more:

Vivanuncios


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

i believe OLX is the best


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mexhapati said:


> i believe OLX is the best


According to who? I've lived here since 2007 and have never heard of it.


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> According to who? I've lived here since 2007 and have never heard of it.


why according to me of course dear marsha...jeje

try them then get back to me, with your assesment


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mexhapati said:


> why according to me of course dear marsha...jeje
> 
> try them then get back to me, with your assesment


It appears each área has their favorite on line selling and buying site and trying all 3 gets you to the one preferred in your área.


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> It appears each área has their favorite on line selling and buying site and trying all 3 gets you to the one preferred in your área.


yes olx has coverage in all areas of mexico, .....and other countries ......and available in many languages

very popular in mexico, comparable to the old EL UNIVERSAL newspaper want ads of way back when

edit 

btw i use vivaanuncios, segunda mano, mercado libre and a host of others


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

mexhapati said:


> why according to me of course dear marsha...jeje
> 
> try them then get back to me, with your assesment


For a moderator she is a little slow :fish: ...... but knowing for sale sites is not a requirement :angel:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> For a moderator she is a little slow :fish: ...... but knowing for sale sites is not a requirement :angel:


No comments on moderator behavior, please: Forum Rule # 5.


----------

